# Puppy Class



## wolfish_one (Dec 12, 2008)

We did it! Ok she did it.







We graduated our Basic Puppy Obedience last night. Miss Scarlet was awesome and it took me 3 times to do everything the stations said







I was practicing my "Do Overs" for Rally yeah that's it. haha
It was an all German class, 4 GSDs and 1 Doberman. Plus it was said we made it through 6 weeks of class w/o any "accidents" woohoo! 
A HUGE thank you to my sister for letting Miss Scarlett come into my life. Hope we make you proud in and out of the show ring.


----------



## littledmc17 (Apr 9, 2008)

congrats


----------



## Castlemaid (Jun 29, 2006)

Woohoo!!! Congratulations! Sounds like the class was a blast!


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

Thought I would add some pictures to this thread:

Scarlet waiting her turn:









Violet waiting patiently:









Sky and the ladder:


















Sit Stay









Violet waiting for me to let her get to the hoop:









Pinkie and Skye waiting patiently:









Scarlet sticking her tounge out at her former owner:









Pinkie come front:









Finally caught a puppy coming out of the tunnel:









Socializing:









Scarlet getting ready to take off:









And through!:









Graduation:


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

*Re: Puppy Class ADDED PHOTOS.*

Yes, it was the German Class, and the glow in the dark collars and leads will NOT be purchased again.


----------



## Sherush (Jan 12, 2008)

looked like a fun class to attend too


----------



## hudak004 (Aug 3, 2006)

*Re: Puppy Class ADDED PHOTOS.*

Aww, congrats, love the pictures.. what adorable pups!!! Wasnt it hard with littermates keeping them from just wanting to play with eachother?

whats wrong with the reflective leads?! They sure are bright!


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

*Re: Puppy Class ADDED PHOTOS.*

The class was really well done. 

These are my normal trainers. They are CGC evaluators, I think that Sandi has her approval to judge Rally or obedience or both. I know she has done it at puppy matches. Not sure about Jeff. 

I am really fortunate to be only 30 minutes away. In my neck of the woods, dog training is NOT a priority. 

My brother and I were already signed up for the next class. Lisa asked to be signed up as well for the class in January. 

It looks like we will be back at it in January. 

Oh, and YES the mangies wanted to spend the entire time playing or fighting with each other. But we maybe learned a thing or two in between.


----------



## BJDimock (Sep 14, 2008)

Yeah to the girl who should have been mine!!!!!!








You only had to do things over 3 times?
(She's better than I thought!)








Thanks guys for keeping me updated on my girl!!!! Keep them coming!


----------

